# I just took off Mandy's pom poms



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

She looks really pretty!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I think you did a good job! I had poms on 
Scooter for awhile, but shaved them off as
well, gotta change the look from time to time, huh?


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

She looks beautiful like that. 

LOL... one of the great things about poodles, you can change their hair cuts and thus their looks every so often. I love that!! LOL


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She looks great! I have my spoos in show coat so I can't play now but when they are done, I'm going to have some fun!_


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

I think Mandy looks great. I can just imagine what she would look like with blood all over her from biting at the clippers, ugh, silly girl.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

she looks adorable! I like the short legs - especially for the warmer weather!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

She looks nice an neat great job


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

awwwww lookit how cute she looks  Good job


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

You did a better job then I probably could have! LOL!! Keep it up!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Looks great, she is so pretty


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

I think she looks great like that! She'll probably be cooler and easier to keep clean over the summer like that...


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

ha on the keep clean. Son let her run around this morning and since sombody here likes to cut the grass to short it is very thin this spring. In other words damp wet thin grass with light coloured dog running through it = muddy dirty paws.

oh well I have the pictures to prove she was clean


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

Well at least they were just muddy- she could have been following around behind someone cutting the grass- then they would have been stained green!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Mandy looks good in anything.
She is such a girly girl.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Mandycasey'smom said:


> ha on the keep clean. Son let her run around this morning and since sombody here likes to cut the grass to short it is very thin this spring. In other words damp wet thin grass with light coloured dog running through it = muddy dirty paws.
> 
> oh well I have the pictures to prove she was clean


I hear ya!! My hubby is the same way about the grass, there are some parts of our yard where we barely have grass now. Of course Jazz goes out every morning and come back in looking like she was mudd wrestling out there lol.


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

What a beauty!


----------

